# car anxiety



## fiona and ollie (May 17, 2011)

Ollie is 14 months old and suddenly developed great anxiety at travelling by car 
all cars cause him to pant with stress, tail between legs not wanting to get in, fighting to hide in the footwell etc hes been absilutely fine up until 2 weeks ago 

he normally goes in a crate in the back but also in the front seat in my two seater also the back seat in my husbansds saloon- its the same reaction whatever the car.....

otherwise hes a very soft, gentle and calm dog - exspecailly for one so young!!!!!!!

any help much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!
Fiona and Ollie


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep trying use treats, bones whatever he likes. Make sure he isn't getting too hot in there, and he has water or he will never want to go back into the car. If he is panting, he is hot and may think it's a Sauna where he will roast.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep at it using treats to lure him in, praising him for getting in, and driving very smooth once you get going. Give him some air as well. 
Mischa use to foam up like a rabid dog every time we got close to the car(so many weird looks from people...) but as long as we gave her some air, she would tolerate the ride. 

Pick which ever vehicle he is better in to work on for now. I assume the saloon will be easiest.
My truck is an automatic and a much smoother drive than our manual hatch. 
She got good in the truck first, and learned that the car was not so different after all. 

She seems like she might actually like drives now, but the whole process took months, despite the fact that every time she was in a vehicle, it was to go somewhere fun for her...dumb dog! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You may have to play with him while the vehicle is stopped for a few days. Open the doors and just hop in and out. Cars are fun. Cars mean treats and toys. Treats/toys on the floor. Treats/toys on the seat. Treats/toys on your lap sitting in the car. After you get through a few minutes of him approaching the car willingly, treat going in. Treat going out. Work up to closing the doors. Treat when you close the door. Treat when you open the door. Treat when you turn the engine on with the door open. Treat when you turn the engine off. Work up to having the vehicle in motion.

If he is truly freaked, you may need a new super-awesome car-only treat (or car-only toy if he is toy-motivated). We did that for a while during crate training. The only way Savannah could get her super-awesome crate treat was to get in the crate. Last tip – if you use a super-awesome treat, train just before meal-time so that he is hungry.

Good luck!


----------

